# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Sortis du refuge de bethune 62

## adoptions nord

Je créé ce sujet suite à celui ci + de 70 chats en sursis d'eutha le 17 mai à Bethune (62)  afin d'avoir des nouvelles des chats qui ont été sortis/adoptés au refuge de bethune.

Liste des chats sortis:
Sa 05/05: n°23, 31,60,65 et 68
Lu 07/05: n°17,45, 59(adoption au refuge),72,73,76 et 79
Me 09/05: n°2,7,28(adopté au refuge),44,46,62,63.
Sa 12/05: 3,4,5,9,15,26,27,32,40,43,47,55(pas de photo>sorti en urgence),58,65 bis,67,coumba et caramelle
Ma 15/05: 11,sans numéro ressemblant à la 20,16 et 71.
Me 16/05: n°1,24,55,56,37,74,77
Sa 19/05: n°41
Ma 22/05: n°69
Me 23/05: 38, chat noir sans numéro, 78, 70(?)
Sa 26/05: 8,10,36,39.
Ma 29/05: 80
je 31/05: 70
?
Ma 05/06: 83,86,92 et 94.
Sa 16/06: 90,11,121 + chatons (28 chats dont 2 adultes)
Lu 18/06: 118
je 21/06: les deuxN°13,57,82,88,97,100,104,106,107,108,109,110,1 15 +120(mère et ses 3petits) + un chat sans numéro + une dizaine de chaton
28/06: 101 et 122
07/07 : 12,89,91,117a,b,c,130,131,132
11/07: Plusieurschatons: 4 siamois et 1 tricolore + 1 siamois et 2 x chartreux + famille N°45 (mère et ses petits) + 99,140,142
17/07: 42 et 125
19/07: 129 et 146
24/07:136 (reprise par propriétaire)
25/07: 127
27/07: 128, 133, 135,149, 151, 165, 1 minette trico de 8mois avec un pb à l'oeil31/07: 144
03/08: 143 et 158
14/08: 150 ,157 ,160 ,164 22/08: 84, 178, 179, 183, 185, 186
28/08: 154, 169A , 188, 193 (sorti par caroline sera bientôt pris en charge par asso)
1/09: 137, 139, 159,168, 181, 190,195
6/09: 98, 171, 187,191, 214(adopté)
8/09: 156, 173, 175,198, 199, 203, 216, 220, 223, 222
17/09: 163, 236
19/09: 205, 207, 217, 227 et la maman avec petits n° 247 (207 et 227 adoptés)
20/09: 215, 219 et 197( 197 doublon de 204,adoptée)
22/09: 224, 232, 235,238 et 245 (fratrie de 3 chatons)
27/09: 256
29/09: 196 (adoptée)
chats adoptés 233, 234, 243
07/10: 273
08/10: 230 (adopté)239 (repris par propriétaire) 
09/10: 211, 221, 240,258, 260, 261, 265
10/10: 264 (repris parpropriétaire)
11/10: 123
13/10:162, 200, 210, 253, 254 et 279 (4 chatons)
20/10 189 et 262
22/10 194, 206, 250, 275, 280, 281, 282
27/10: 184(adoptée), 213, 284, 287
31/10: 230 et 294
02/11: 306 (reprise par ses proprios)
03/11: 102, 170, 208, 218, 229, 231, 268
05/11: 248, 292, 293
07/11: 300
12/11: 241 et 299(mère et ses petits)
18/11: 212, 324, 339
20/11: 202 et 329 (adoptés)
21/11: 93, 302, 325, 336, 337, 
23/11: 286
24/11: 342 et 343
29/11: 328
04/12: 283, 296, 303, 305, 317, 350, 356
06/12: 288, 310, 371
08/12: 322, 346, 368
12/12: 381
13/12: 377
15/12: 321, 349, 363, 384
20/12: 361
28/12: 379(adoptée) 387, 388

02/01/13: 308, 345, 362, 364, 376
03/01/13: 266 et 367
11/01/13: 360, 393, 396 + *1302--007ILONA
**12/01/13: 307 et 348(adopté)*
17/01/13: 1301- 009
23/01/13: 1303- 014 & 1303-015 (adoptée)
24/01/13: 209 & 379
26/01/13: 386 & 1301-008 (adoptés tous les deux)
29/01/13: 314(= 352,avec adoptant), 341, 344, 373, 375, 380, 389, 394 & 1304-022
31/01/13: 357, 369(adopté), 379(adopté), 1304-23, 1304-24
02/02/13: 315 & 359 (adoptés) + 1305-34(reprise par proprio)
06/02/13: 1305-30(adoptée)
07/02/13: 1304-21, 1304-25, 1305-26 & 304
09/02/13: 309, 390 + 1301-002, 1302-17, 1303-18 (toutes les 3 adoptées)
11/02/13: 354(adopté)
14/02/13: 382(adoptée)
21/02/13: 312
22/02/13: 1307-49
23/02/13: 351, 392, 1307-38, 
25/02/13: 274, 285, 385, 1304-20, 1305-27
27/02/13: 270
28/02/13: 1307-51+1307-4 adopté en direct au cours de la semaine passée
02/03/13: 12-311 (adoptée)
05/03/13: 1306-33 (adopté)
07/03/13:1308-57a Ianys (adopté) 
09/03/13: 1303-010
15/03/13: 1308-57b (Ianou), 1308-56, 1308-58, 1307-50
16/03/13: 1308-59 (adopté)
18/03/13: 1310-70 (adoptée)
19/03/13: 1307-43, 12-263 a et b 
23/03/13: 12-228 & 1310-71
29/03/13: 1311-81 & 1305-29 (=1307-44) + 1303-11 (adoptée)
03/04/13: 1309-62 (adopté)
06/04/13: 12-366, 1309-60, 1306-37, 12-244, 1305-32, 1309-63, 1309-64, 1312-91, 1310-67 & 1310-69
11/04/13: 1312-91 (adopté)
15/04/13: 1310-68 (adopté)
20/04/13: 12 352, 1315-99, 1301 001, 1307-52, 1309-66
24/04/13: 1311-77 (adopté)
29/04/13: 1312-83 (adoptée)
30/04/13: 1309-61, 1311-79, 1314-96, 1315-101, 1315-102 + 1 grand chaton et 1 chat blanc et roux, 1307-40, 1314-95, 1315-108 (adopté)
02/05/13: 1315-107 (adopté), 1307-39 (adopté)
3/05/13: 1315-104(adoptée) , 1316-109(repris par proprios), 1316-110(repris par proprios)
07/05/13: 1312-84, 1312-85, 1315-103
11/05/13: 1317-125 (adopté),1311-75, 1314-97
21/05/13: 1316-112, 1317-117, 1317-121, 1317-122, 1318-129
30/05/13: 1312-86 (adoptée)
31/05/13: 1312-82, 1317-115, 1317-116, 1317-123, 1318-128
04/06/13: 1320-152, 1320-157
18/06/13: 1306-36, 1316-113
22/06/13: 1310-72
+ 1314-94, 1317-126, 1318-132 & 1320-148 (tous adoptés en direct ou repris par proprios entre le 5 et le 18 juin)
27/06/13: 1310-73 (adoptée)
29/06/13: 1309-65(adopté), 1312-88, 1317-119(adoptée), 1322-162, 1322-163(adoptée), 1323-183,
08/07/13: 1306-34, 1313-93, 1320-144
*Chats adoptés au refuge en juin et juillet (et non mentionnés dans les récap antérieurs): 1311-87, 1318-133, 1320-145, 1320-149, 1320-153, 1320-154, 1321-156, 1322-164, 1322-170( reprise par proprio), 1323-180
1325-185 & 1327- 196
10/07/13: 1320-143
16/07/13: 1321-157
20/06/13: 1323-177
24/07/13: 1322-171(adoptée) + 1323-173 (reprise par son maître qui la cherchait)
25/07/13: 1326-190 (adoptée)
26/07/13: 1323-174 (adopté)
29/07/13: 1326-191(adoptée), 1326-194(adoptée), 1327-213 (adoptée)
01/08/13: 1323-175
05/08/13: 1327,195, 1327-207, 1327-210 , 1328-217 , 1328-220 , 1328-224
09/08/13:1312-90, 1323-186, 1326- 192, 1327-209
12/08/13: 1313-92, 1321-161, 1323-179, 1327-206
14/08/13: 1320-151, 1325-187

----------


## Faraday

Un énorme merci plein de reconnaissance à ceux qui ont sorti ces minous... et à tous ceux qui oeuvrent à faire sortir leurs copains d'infortune...

----------


## Friponne12

> Je créé ce sujet suite à celui ci http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/52922-de-70-chats-en-sursie-d-eutha-le-11-mai-%C3%A0-Bethune-(62)?p=1102549#post1102549  afin d'avoir des nouvelles des chats qui ont été sortis/adoptés au refuge de bethune.
> 
> Liste des chats sortis:
> 05/03: n°23, 31,60,65 et 68


La petite 68 : Friponne sortie le 5mai! Un petit peu enrhumée pour le moment on attend que ça passe sinon on y retourne - machine à ronron ultra adorable qui s'habitue très bien à sa nouvelle maison, sans soucis avec le chinchilla par la même occasion. :-)

----------


## isabeuvry

La puce a bien intégré ses quartiers dans la salle de bains...pas de place ailleurs et en plus,je suis dans les travaux...mais bon,c'est mieux que le refuge,elle va pouvoir se poser.
Nous sommes donc allées chez le vétérinaire,elle souffre d'un double problème de peau:une dermatose certainement dûe au stress qui lui provoque des pustules qu'il faut frotter pour les percer avec un gant loofa,avec un shampooing spécial,plus un souci de teigne.Elle souffre également de coryza.
Elle a de fortes lésions sur la peau,on a dû faire un raclage pour vérifier que ce ne soit pas la gale,c'est pas joli joli...
Je laisse Faraday lui choisir son petit nom car là,je sèche.
J'espère que quelques personnes pourront m'aider pour les frais vétérinaires,la facture pour les soucis de peau se monte à 102.10€.A côté de ça,j'ai aussi le traitement pour le coryza plus vermifuge et pipette.
Les pattes sont complètement dépilées,elle fait vraiment peine à voir.
J'espère mettre des photos plus jolies la prochaine fois.

----------


## lolobouba

:'-( pauvre tite mère... merci pour elle.....

et merci pour les autres à tlm

----------


## adoptions nord

La pauvre puce. Pour l'aide financière il faudrait voir avec les personnes qui ont proposé des dons pour que tu puisse en avoir une partie car ça fais déjà cher.

----------


## isabeuvry

Oui,car contrairement à ce qui est noté,elle n'est ni identifiée,ni stérilisée,donc encore de gros frais à prévoir...

----------


## Faraday

Oh la pauvre petite mignone dépoilée ! Un milliard de mercis pour son sauvetage ! Ca serait donc peut-être une bonne idée de faire appel à une assoc' pour avoir des tarifs assoc' pour stérilisation, identification (et vaccins ?) ? En plus de sa sortie, je donne 50 euros pour sa facture véto. Comme tous ces très importants problèmes de peau sont dûs au stress, je n'ose même pas imaginer l'enfer qu'elle a vécu au refuge, dans un stress monstrueux ! Comme elle doit être très sensible ! Faites lui plein plein plein de grosses caresses de ma part !

----------


## isabeuvry

J'ai la chance d'avoir un vétérinaire qui me fait les tarifs asso pour mes sauvetages en indépendant.Mais entre la stérilisation,l'identification et le rappel de vaccins,il va falloir compter environ 140€.Sans compter que si son coryza ne va pas mieux,elle n'aura pas son rappel et il faudra refaire la primo plus la vaccination 1 mois plus tard..

----------


## Cheyenne62

Voici des nouvelles de la belle Venise.
Je l'ai déparasitée de suite en arrivant, elle sera vermifugée demain matin.
Elle a un énorme bidon, j'espère que ce n'est que des vers...
Son poil est très terne et son poil est ras au niveau de son collier mais avec une bonne alimentation tout ira mieux.
C'est une minette de petite taille, qui est adorable et très câline, un petit pot de colle.  :: 
Je l'ai appelée Venise car on dirait qu'elle a un petit masque.  :: 

Voici des photos de la belle  :

----------


## isabeuvry

L'album facebook de la puce...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1624785&type=1

----------


## Faraday

Oh merci Isabeuvry pour cet album ! cela me touche énormément... petite puce si petite si fragile si adorable... elle a tellement souffert qu'elle ne ressemble même plus à un chat, elle oscille entre le chinchilla et une musaraigne... et ses petits yeux si pleins de reconnaissance ! comme elle va vous aimer !

----------


## isabeuvry

La puce a été baptisée Aquarelle...

----------


## Faraday

Super !  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## panthere.blanche

ele est magnifique
 :Smile:

----------


## Faraday

> essai la brosse Follee tu enléve 3 fois plsu de poils !


super merci ! je vais voir ça...

----------


## Faraday

> pour celles qui sont sur fb qui veulent voir les chats avant 
> 
> 
> Facebook
> 
> 
> si cela convient on pourra peut etre les mettre ici


c'est une excellente idée, sauf qu'en regardant les photos c'est plutôt "après avant", donc pour ceux qui débarquent et ne connaissent pas les chats, ils vont trouver qu'ils avaient meilleure mine au refuge...

----------


## Myrtille54

Faut toujours que Faraday elle voit le truc qui tue !!! Ca te plait les Apres avant ........  logique que la periode refuge soit floue loool

----------


## Faraday

> Faut toujours que Faraday elle voit le truc qui tue !!! Ca te plait les Apres avant ........  logique que la periode refuge soit floue loool


Beaucoup !!! Quand on constate le changement un fois sorti de l'enfer, quel bonheur de voir ces loulous apaisés, détendus : sauvés ! C'est pour ça qu'il faut tout absolument tout faire pour les aider ! qu'il faut se battre comme des lions et des lionnes pour eux !

Peut-être qu'on pourrait écrire à Monsieur facebook et lui demander 0,001 % de ses 30 milliards de fortune personnelle pour sauver nos loulous ? Hein ? Qui parle anglais parmi nous ??? Moi je peux faire le courrier en français...

----------


## Myrtille54

> Beaucoup !!! Quand on constate le changement un fois sorti de l'enfer, quel bonheur de voir ces loulous apaisés, détendus : sauvés ! C'est pour ça qu'il faut tout absolument tout faire pour les aider ! qu'il faut se battre comme des lions et des lionnes pour eux !
> 
> Peut-être qu'on pourrait écrire à Monsieur facebook et lui demander 0,001 % de ses 30 milliards de fortune personnelle pour sauver nos loulous ? Hein ? Qui parle anglais parmi nous ??? Moi je peux faire le courrier en français...


I    speak english like a spanish cow !!!!   Meuuuuuuuuuuuuuh   non   chiche    on le fait ???????? mais on signe toutes !!!!


les photos c surtout pour convaincre   les sceptiques : sur FB vous etes   invite(e)s a diffuser partout pour que cessent les apriori UN CHAT (ou un chien) EN FOURRIERE N  EST   PAS UN REBUT   C UN REBUS UN ANIMAL EN OR QU IL  FAUDRA DECHIFFRER UN ANIMAL QUI VOUS SERA RECONNAISSANT AU CENTUPLE ............... TENTEZ L EXPERIENCE POUR VOUS ...   POUR LUI !!!!!!

----------


## lolobouba

> I    speak english like a spanish cow !!!!   Meuuuuuuuuuuuuuh   non   chiche    on le fait ???????? mais on signe toutes !!!!
> 
> 
> les photos c surtout pour convaincre   les sceptiques sur FB vous etes   invite(e)s a diffuser partout pour que cessent les apriori UN CHAT (ou un chien) EN FOURRIERE N  EST   PAS UN REBUT   C UN REBUS UN ANIMAL EN OR QU IL  FAUDRA DECHIFFRER UN ANIMAL QUI VOUS SERA RECONNAISSANT AU CENTUPLE ............... TENTEZ L EXPERIENCE POUR VOUS ...   POUR LUI !!!!!!


je signe!!!

----------


## Faraday

Super ! est-ce que quelqu'un a des textes de loi sur le droit des animaux ??? français, européen, international ???

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a des connaissances dans le droit de l'animal (particulier, pratiquant de la PA, véto, avocat, juriste, universitaire, ...) ?

----------


## sydney21

Les filles je veux pas faire mon emmerdeuse mais ce post c'est pour donner des nouvelles des chats sortis ! là on va partir sur 40 pages et on s'écarte du sujet initial.

Je dis ça mais j'ai rien dit... ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Les filles je veux pas faire mon emmerdeuse mais ce post c'est pour donner des nouvelles des chats sortis ! là on va partir sur 40 pages et on s'écarte du sujet initial.
> 
> Je dis ça mais j'ai rien dit...


dis donc la chieuse (les modos c un surnom autorise !!!! promis ),OK ON PART UN PEU  ;;;;;;;;;;;;  mais t as vu  mes montages ? j y ai pâsse 3h pour eux !

----------


## Faraday

> Les filles je veux pas faire mon emmerdeuse mais ce post c'est pour donner des nouvelles des chats sortis ! là on va partir sur 40 pages et on s'écarte du sujet initial.
> 
> Je dis ça mais j'ai rien dit...


Tout à fait d'accord ! Si Monsieur facebook lit ces pages, qu'il me contacte en mp, merci...

----------


## sydney21

Oui j'ai vu tes montages et je t'adresse mes plus sincères félicitations !  ::

----------


## Faraday

> Oui j'ai vu tes montages et je t'adresse mes plus sincères félicitations !


moi zaussi !

----------


## catseyes

Cette première étape qu'était d'en sortir un maximum pour leur éviter l'euthanasie a été un succès (avis perso). Beaucoup d'assos, de FA ont répondu présents.

Pour ma part (asso La Chattounerie), 4 minettes sont sorties et sont actuellement dans leur FA. Maintenant, il reste à finaliser ce sauvetage en leur trouvant un foyer définitif et là, c'est pas gagné. 

Beaucoup de gens pensent que le fait qu'elles soient en FA, ce n'est donc plus une urgence alors que la FA, c'est seulement un accueil provisoire et l'urgence continue.

J'ai demandé aux membres de mon fofo de mettre une affiche pour leurs adoptions chez leur véto, j'en ai mis aussi dans mon coin.
J'ai mis 3 messages dans les annonces ici sur Rescue et si je ne remonte pas les sujets, ils se perdent parmi les 53 pages et les milliers de sos.
Sur ACTUANIMAUX, Rescue est devenu partenaire, une interview a été donnée (j'y ai posté aussi un appel pour les minettes)
ACTU Animaux : sauvez des animaux en quelques clics !

Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour les autres assos mais il est certain que rien n'est joué encore pour tous ces chats sortis d'affaire. J'ai 4 minettes à placer dont 1 sauvageonne et pour le moment, aucune proposition, nada, quedal, nenni, fichtre !

Mes 2 FA font le suivi véto, j'attends les factures, je ne suis pas certaine que les dons couvriront les soins mm si Nadine prend en charge les frais concernant ses 2 fifilles. Du côté de Minou89, les soins sont plus importants.
Je suis dans une période difficile puisque j'ai aussi répondu à 2 sos pour un chien et un chat au refuge de mon coin (dans le 71). Je ne pouvais pas fermer les yeux. Menace d'euthanasie planait sur eux.
Je n'ai pas les reins assez solide pour financer toute la misère animale et ni la place non plus pour recueillir tous les sos, comme beaucoup d'autres assos également. 

Est-il possible de recevoir un coup de pouce pour au minimum tenter de placer en foyer définitif les "sortis d'affaire". 
Soit faire un unique post regroupant les chats de ce sos du refuge de Béthune qui recherchent désespérément une famille ou autre idée et via FB.
Mais svp, ne laissez pas perdre au fil des pages, nos sos. 

Merci.

----------


## lolobouba

idem pour nous... refuge de Filémon.... 8 sortis... dont 2 en FALD chez moi....

----------


## kasoflor

bonjour, je dois récupérer mercredi 23 la petite chatte noire 78, sortie je crois par kaboulis cats,étant nouvelle sur le forum,je voudrais savoir à qui je dois m adresser pour connaitre le lieu et l'heure; merci

----------


## tara60

Comment va la belle April niveau santé??

----------


## Myrtille54

et voici DEESSE miss 85 arrivee elle aussi dans sa famille hier


au refuge



aujourd hui 



elle est super calinou





Pour les 2 puces à part les problemes de depoilage (!!) ca va !

----------


## sydney21

Super pour les 2 nanas, si je me souviens bien Déesse était décrite comme craintive, contente qu'il n'en soit rien !

Ci-dessous une photo de ma petite Amandine (ex 56)

----------


## Myrtille54

vous faites un concours de la plus jolie.......   Nrrrf dur dur .......  Je vote pour TOUS !!!   c trop de plaisir et de bonheur de voir "nos" protege(e)s enfin en famille 

merci à toutes mais je vous le dis pour la forme PARLEZ EN AUTOUR DE VOUS ETRE FA C DU BONHEUR

----------


## catseyes

> En FA, chez Minou89 :
> 
> Pièce jointe 45290
> Susie (ex-n°11), magnifique beauté noire. Elle sera très prochainement stérilisée. Son coryza est guéri et elle devient de plus en plus sociable.
> 
> Lili (remplaçante n°20), très affectueuse minette. Elle sera elle aussi très prochainement stérilisée si elle ne l'est pas. 
> Pièce jointe 45292
> 
> La Chattounerie a reçu 90 de dons pour elles deux (80+10). 
> ...


Je rajoute deux autres ons reçus : 
-* 20 de Coralie
- 12 de Melle D. d'Annezin.

MERCI
*

----------


## adoptions nord

j'ai pas eu le temps de vraiment suivre depuis 2 3jours, quelqu'un peut me faire un recap des chats sortis depuis mercredi? Merci

----------


## pacopanpan

> Petites photos de Vénus (62) et Amandine (56 trico)
> 
> Pièce jointe 45391
> 
> Pièce jointe 45392


ah ah qu'elles sont belles je reconnais la mes loulouttes , venus sage comme une image pendant la route parcontre amandine n'avait pas choisi mon parfum préferé mais tara lui as fait comprendre avec la douche

----------


## sydney21

Vénus et Amandine sont au contact des autres chats depuis hier, autant Amandine est discrète et en retrait, autant Vénus veut faire sa loi avec son mini gabarit, elle crache sur tous les autres la vilaine  :: 

Sinon je crois qu'Amandine va avoir droit à un petit shampooing dès que possible, elle a un poil très épais et avec les bains d'imavéral on dirait qu'ils restent poissés, c'est pas très agréable au toucher...sinon la puce est très mignonne et câline.

----------


## pacopanpan

quelle peste la venus ,si douce et fragile, elle cachait bien son jeu 

moralité : faut toujours se méfier de l'eau qui dort     ::

----------


## Myrtille54

Voilà donc Miss 70 qui passe un grand week end chez Sylviee en attendant de rejoindre sa Moman à Marseille Mercredi 13










grosse fatigue !

----------


## Faraday

J'aimerais bien avoir un panier comme ça !

----------


## Myrtille54

miss121 qui se laissait mourir de faim et de desespoir



sortie samedi 16 et voilà deja une minette qui a changé

----------


## BBJPDS

*Lotus (ex n°37), dans sa super famille d'accueil à Paris* (arrivé mardi 12 juin) ! Je suis allée le voir hier et... c'est carrément bouleversant : il est super doux, gentil, heureux, il ne mangeait rien à son arrivée et maintenant il n'arrête pas. Là sur la photo il dort avec MARGARETHE, la petite microbe-chienne de la maison... enfin, la FA est raide-dingue amoureuse de lui ! Quand je suis partie il était enfoncé dans le matelas du lit, pour ne pas dire "incrusté", et on pouvait sentir toute la tension sortir de son p'tit corps. 

Il a à nouveau vu un véto jeudi (rechute de coryza/ fièvre à 39,6°/ pus dans les yeux / 3ème paupière apparente). Il a un traitement par inhalateur, avec un mix de produits à renifler. On va le refaire tester FIV dans un mois (il était neg, mais il semblerait qu'ils se soient un peu frités, avec Charly, FIV+), et allez hop on va voir aussi les plaquettes.

(*Charly, ex n°24*,  devait arriver avec Lotus, mais report, il sera là normalement lundi soir, attendu de pied ferme par sa FALD)



*D'autres photos ces jours-ci,* sa FALD en a fait plein et va les poster sur le page FB, j'irai en piquer pour les mettre ici !

*Au refuge il était comme ça :*

----------


## BBJPDS

Et voilà, quand je vous disais qu'il était incrusté dans le matelas, le p'tit Lotus !



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## girafe

> j'ai pas eu le temps de vraiment suivre depuis 2 3jours, quelqu'un peut me faire un recap des chats sortis depuis mercredi? Merci


pour aider je transmet directement de la mise ajour du nouveau post hier soir
MAJ j'édite en ajoutant les sorties confirmées plus anciennes qui ne sont pas mises ici 
*chats sortis le samedi 16/06*
*90,111(adopté au refuge),121
**chats sortis le 07/06 85 et 87*
*adopté au refuge 83 et 105 

93 sortie mais pas trouvé de date
95 adopté au refuge (pas confirmé je confirmé*

----------


## BBJPDS

Voilà une première photo du chartreux (143), enfin sorti !!! Arrivé hier soIr chez Émilie, sa FAQ, il n'a pas encore donné son nom. 




Sa... tête a grossi depuis la photo de fourrière, non ? En tout ca, gros soulagement : malgré belle diarrhée anormalement nauséabonde pendant le trajet, voilà les premières nouvelles d'Émilie, après passage chez le véto : 

" Le chat est arrivé hier soir,tout va bien . Il était chez le véto ce matin,gale des oreilles et puces , à part cela rien a signaler!. Il est hyper gentil et parle beaucoup 
Pour l'instant il n'a pas encore compris que le coussin était pour faire dodo,il préfère dormir dans son bac à litière. Je vous joint une photo prise rapidement  hier soir après la séance  nettoyage"

----------


## BBJPDS

*HERMES ! (ex-n°38) avec Sandrine, sa FALD :*







On continue les examens. Derniers en date : 
"détartrage + avulsions + biopsie de l'arche palatoglosse droite pour histo à IDEXX. Cytobrosse gingivale pour PCR calicivirus et herpesvirus. Extraction des canines supérieure droite et inférieure gauche, ainsi que de 2 accessoires des molaires supérieures. Sorie sous ANTIROBE. Injection DEXADRESON"

Bon. Ben après de telles mésaventures, il dort littéralement incrusté dans Sandrine, collé à elle, les pattes sur son visage. Sandrine ne s'en plaint pas : c'est une _love story_. Je n'ai pas encore reçu ses nouvelles photos, il paraît que c'est assez ... particulier...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*HERMES ! (ex-n°38) avec Sandrine, sa FALD :*







On continue les examens. Derniers en date : 
"détartrage + avulsions + biopsie de l'arche palatoglosse droite pour histo à IDEXX. Cytobrosse gingivale pour PCR calicivirus et herpesvirus. Extraction des canines supérieure droite et inférieure gauche, ainsi que de 2 accessoires des molaires supérieures. Sorie sous ANTIROBE. Injection DEXADRESON"

Bon. Ben après de telles mésaventures, il dort littéralement incrusté dans Sandrine, collé à elle, les pattes sur son visage. Sandrine ne s'en plaint pas : c'est une _love story_. Je n'ai pas encore reçu ses nouvelles photos, il paraît que c'est assez ... particulier...

----------


## BBJPDS

*GINO (ex..."110", embarqué avec Gino alors qu'il venait juste d'arriver au "refuge")* : 










Bon, on n'a pas de photo de fourrière, mais le voici à son arrivée en quarantaine, chez tara60 : 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## girafe

Pour adoptions nords
Chats sortis le 31/07: 144
Chats sortis le 03/08: 143 et 158

La petite Bliss et très belle!
super pour 143 de le voir sorti

----------


## Myrtille54

et voilà Josette qui a 10 ans environ (ex127)



Citation :
Voici des nouvelles de Josette (mon véto lui donne 10 ans, elle a donc un prénom à 'l'ancienne' !).
La quarantaine est terminée, son coryza est traité alors qu'il était bien installé. Elle est à l'aise avec tout le monde, chiens, chat, être humains, et elle se balade dans la maison comme si elle avait toujours vécu là...
Elle est très câline, elle 'parle' beaucoup, bref, je n'en reviens pas du caractère de cette minette après son passage au refuge !
Le seul souci est qu'elle a un problème de digestion (heureusement que je l'ai récupéré il y a 10 jours...). Elle était totalement constipée quand je l'ai récupéré, maintenant ça va mieux mais elle a le ventre gonflé, le véto me dit que cela va prendre du temps pour que cela rentre dans l'ordre (changement de nourriture, vermifuge, échographie, tout est ok). Mais elle est en pleine forme, elle dévore (je suis d'ailleurs obligé de limiter), elle est passée de 2,5 à 3,2 kg !
J'en ai profité pour la faire tester Fiv et leucose, ouf c'est négatif.

Quelques photos de Josette avec Lulu, elles ne se quittent pas, elles jouent ensemble, elles dorment ensemble, bref, le bonheur !

----------


## sylviee

Qu'elle est belle cette photo !!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ouah quelle photo :: 
Josette c'est amusant pour une minette  :: 
Vous l'avez adoptée ou elle va être mise à l'adoption ??
en tout cas profitez de ces merveilleux moments

----------


## sylviee

> Qu'elle est belle cette photo !!!!!


J'ai adopté une trèeeesss vieille Mémé : ella avait également un vieux prénom : Léontine !

----------


## LaTine13

"Chats sortis le 03/08: 143 et 158"
Merci à Myrtille54 pour son dévouement. Caresses à l'affreux ronronneur noir, lui souhaite bon trajet et de vite trouver un adoptant qui sache le mettre en confiance, pour le reste je lui fais confiance ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Ouah quelle photo
> Josette c'est amusant pour une minette 
> Vous l'avez adoptée ou elle va être mise à l'adoption ??
> en tout cas profitez de ces merveilleux moments


Josette est chez Nadine en RP je crois qu elle y restera !!! c est trop de bonheur de voir cette mamy Josette tellement à l aise !!!

----------


## Marie Tartan

> Pour adoptions nords
> Chats sortis le 31/07: 144
> Chats sortis le 03/08: 143 et 158


Oups, n'y a-t-il pas erreur ?
La minette 144 est sortie sous l'asso ECOLE DU CHAT DU VAL DE LYS.

Rappel extrait du post 7 :

*NO 144* * MAMAN AYANT PERDU TOUS SES PETITS EN FAQ
*100€ Solenn13 + 10€Morphee777 + 15€ Rombi +20€ Sophie Toch (fb) + 20€ VeroniqueH 
*(EDL Val de Lys)SORTIE EN FALD LE 31/07/12

*
Elle a été baptisée LOLA, et la voici dans sa FALD :

Un album complet est visible ici : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ecole-...4378008&type=3

Merci à VeroniqueH, qui a tenu sa promesse de don de 20€ reçu par l'association.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tant mieux pour Josette qu'elle ait trouvé sa famille définitive ::

----------


## sylviee

C'est pour des chat(tes) comme Josette que ces posts de sauvatages ont une grande importance.
Agée et noire, elle n'aurait pas eu beaucoup de chance de s'en tirer sans aide pour la placer.  ::

----------


## Fahn

Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles de la 42 que j'étais censée prendre en FA?
Malgré plusieurs relances, je n'ai plus aucune nouvelle. Il m'a été annoncé qu'elle resterait dans sa FAQ car elle avait déjà plusieurs pistes d'adoption, mais je n'en sais pas plus...

----------


## girafe

bonjour marie tartan
cette minette est bien sortie le 31 juillet?

Je rappelle qu'adoptions nord est la personne qui met le post a jour en première page (je ne parle pas de l'asso ici)

----------


## adoptions nord

quelqu'un pour me faire 1 recap des sorties du mois dernier? merci

----------


## Myrtille54

> quelqu'un pour me faire 1 recap des sorties du mois dernier? merci


je te ferai ca .......... on a depote  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Vivi a son post d'adoption, n'hésitez pas à partager pour qu'il trouve sa super famille!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...elgique-73897/

----------


## girafe

> quelqu'un pour me faire 1 recap des sorties du mois dernier? merci


Toutes mes excuses adoptions nord, depuis un moment je notais les sorties ici et je n'ai pas penser a prévenir que par faute de temps et pas mal de soucis je n'ai pas suivi les posts depuis un moment et donc pas noter les sorties
si cela peut aider je vais reprendre ce que j'ai noter (je sais que je suis arrêter au post 15)

----------


## fasolac

EX 263 "HORIZON"   rebaptisé  "BALOO"  dans sa famille définitive

 

avant                                                         après


UN AMOUR DE CHAT !!!!!!!   Merci à Isabelle, Annie, Barbara et Thierry et à tous ceux qui ont donné des dons ou diffusé pour lui.

----------


## girafe

Voila le récap des sorties depuis le 3 novembre
j'ai repris mes notes et les posts de Béthune par Myrtille54 comme ce que je faisait jusque là
j'essayerait de passer mettre a jour régulièrement

chats sortis le 03/11: 102, 170, 208, 218, 229, 231, 268
chats sortis le 05/11: 248, 292, 293
chats sortis le 07/11: 300
chats sortis le 12/11: 241 et 299(mère et ses petits)
chats sortis le 18/11: 212, 324, 339
chats sortis le 20/11: 202 et 329 (adoptés)
chats sortis le 21/11:  93, 302, 325, 336, 337, 
chats sortis le 23/11: 286
chats sortis le 24/11: 342 et 343
chats sortis le 29/11: 328
chats sortis le 04/12: 283, 296, 303, 305, 317, 350, 356
chats sortis le 06/12: 288, 310, 371

----------


## adoptions nord

> Voila le récap des sorties depuis le 3 novembre
> j'ai repris mes notes et les posts de Béthune par Myrtille54 comme ce que je faisait jusque là
> j'essayerait de passer mettre a jour régulièrement
> 
> chats sortis le 03/11: 102, 170, 208, 218, 229, 231, 268
> chats sortis le 05/11: 248, 292, 293
> chats sortis le 07/11: 300
> chats sortis le 12/11: 241 et 299(mère et ses petits)
> chats sortis le 18/11: 212, 324, 339
> ...


Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## Auréli

quelques nouvelles de mes 3 pensionnaires. Mia, Honesty et Houblon se portent bien. Honesty est toujours aussi pot de colle et réclame sans cesse des caresses. il a dû être bien éduqué car il ne cherche jamais à mordre, jamais à griffer. Par contre, il fait la moue quand on le gronde...c'est très attendrissant. QUant à Mia, c'est une adorable chatonne, elle est toujours contente, a un tête vraiment sympa. Houblon ne se cache plus depuis aujourd'hui, je peux lui tendre une gamelle, vient manger près de moi, je l'ai vu marcher, il ne boîte pas; il est magnifique, c'est un grand et fort chat. il a un poil semi long qui a l'air tout doux. j'ai hâte de pouvoir le caresser. il semble très sympa. je vous ai mis une photo de Mia et Honesty en train de boire dans la même gamelle (trop choux) et une photo de Houblon. Les 2 mâles cohabitent sans problème (sur la photo avec Houblon, Honesty est juste à côté sur le lit mais on ne le voit pas). A voir avec Charly's Angels, si Houblon recherche toujours une FALD.

----------


## girafe

Pour adoptions nord, 
chatssortis le 08/12: 322, 346, 368
chatssortis le 12/12: 381
chatssortis le 13/12: 377

----------


## Faraday

Merci pour les photos et les nouvelles ! Quels changements dans leur regard ! Ils retrouvent l'envie de vivre !

----------


## Cheyenne62

Voici le petit dernier arrivé à la maison tout droit sorti du refuge de Béthune, il s'appelle Armani, je suis allée tout de suite chez le véto avec lui, il aurait environ 5 mois.
Ce petit loulou n'a pas eu de chance avant ce jour, il a une patte "morte", aucune sensibilité ni motricité dans sa patte gauche, l'amputation est conseillée si sa patte se gangrène, il a également une plaie au bout de sa queue (qui sera peut-être à amputer elle aussi), gale des oreilles, puces, fièvre à 39.8°C.
Il est sous antibio et a eu une pipette de Stron***** chez le véto.
Il est en quarantaine et on le laisse tranquille pour l'instant, le temps qu'il reprenne un peu de poids et soit en forme pour une éventuelle opération.
Il est franchement adorable, ronronne dès qu'on s'occupe de lui, il me répond quand je lui parle, c'est un amour ce petit bout. 

Photos au refuge :





photos du petit loulou à la maison   ::  :

----------


## Faraday

Qu'il est booooooooooooooo et mignon comme tout !

----------


## Verlaine

Une pure merveille ce bébé!!!  :: 
Pourquoi sa patte se gangrènerait-elle puisqu'il n'y a pas de plaie ouverte? On pourrait le laisser vivre avec sa patte, il a l'habitude de se mouvoir maintenant. Le pauvre si on lui enlève une patte et sa queue il ne va plus lui rester grand chose...

----------


## Cheyenne62

Pour sa patte se sera à voir avec le temps, l'amputation est juste conseillée par les vétérinaires, tant qu'il ne se fait pas de plaie, ça va.
Il n'a aucune sensibilité ni motricité de cette patte, elle pend dans le vide, donc quand il marche il marche également dessus, idem pour sauter ou descendre, on voit que cette patte le gêne quand même...c'est sûr que tant que l'on peut éviter une opération de ce genre on le fait.
Pour sa queue, ce n'est pas la base mais seulement le bout qui est abimé, il lui en resterait donc assez pour avoir une belle queue en panache à mon avis.

----------


## ifuzeau

il est superbe! on dirait un petit angora turc

----------


## shdjld

Ivoire est partit rejoindre sa FALD hier après-midi.
Une personne semble intéressée par cette star de minou, on croise les papattes.

Bonne chance à toi  ::

----------


## sandcia

Iamse a été adoptée

----------


## Myrtille54

Miss Iggy Pop renommee Iris par sa petite covoitureuse
Elle a fait Bethune- RP dans les bras de sa nouvelle amie !!
Un amour de minette



Ithaque et Iazou un peu (beaucoup) timides elles se soutiennent l une l autre

----------


## sylki

IRIS est traitée pour un coryza et une stomatite qui l'empêchait de manger en arrivant.Donc la belle est sous antibiotiques et antiinflamattoire depuis 3jours et va déjà mieux.
Les yeux ne coûlent plus trop, le nez non plus et elle reprend des forces et de l'appêtit !!!

----------


## Dom91

Oh la la, elle est magnifique  ::

----------


## sylki

oui, par-contre le pelage touffu est à raser à certains endroits car trop de bourres
on fera ça au moment de la stérilisation, il n'y a pas d'urgence ... et Mademoiselle n'est pas facile à soigner
adorable mais croquer les doigts au passage pour dire non ... elle adore !!!   ::

----------


## colette67

qq photos début de semaine des 2 puces, dans le jardin (Hallyson sur la pelouse , en bas)




Harissa préfère la bronzette
  

Hallyson préfère l'exploration du jardin

  

il ya plein d'odeurs nouvelles  ...

et on peut se cacher dans plein d'endroit  

les 2 puces attendent toujours LEUR famille.... alors si vous craquez pour elles, n'hésitez plus !

----------


## adoptions nord

iris est magnifique elle trouvera vite une famille si ce n'est pas déjà fait. Les 2 minettes harissa et hallyson sont deux très belles tricolore, elles sont sous qu'elle asso et dans quel département? c'est possible de partager pour elle sur facebook?

----------


## girafe

Pour adoptions nord

Chats sortis le 02/05/13: 1315-107 (adopté)
Chats sortis le 07/05/13: 1312-84, 1312-85, 1315-103

----------


## girafe

J'ajoute ici le lien vers la cagnotte en cours pour payer les frais de sorties des chats de béthune
https://www.leetchi.com/fr/Cagnotte/76397/30feefb4

----------


## colette67

Hallyson et Harissa sont sous couvert de l'ASCA Action Solidarité cause animale,

compte tenu d'une absence de 3 semaines les miss ont quittées l'Alsace, et sont depuis une semaine dans les Vosges chez Christelle la présidente de l'ASCA....

*pour diffusion, voir avec Christelle* (elle a son site sur FB ) 
https://www.facebook.com/AscaActionS...teCauseAnimale

mais je pense que toute diffusion TRES TRES large , ne peut qu'augmenter les chances d'adoption des 2 puces, surtout que l'assos en a encore pas mal qui cherchent leur famille de coeur.... 

....mais c'est ce que nous souhaitons à tous les loulous qui sont sortis de Béthune.....de trouver enfin LEUR  famille d'amour

----------


## Myrtille54

Ismenis devenu Turquoise et Ido devenu Lido sont sortis samedi sous HANDICATS





avec Tendai petite crevette arrivé vendredi avec une patte cassée . Une chance qu Handicats passait par là le lendemain

----------


## shdjld

La future famille d'Ivoire, la Star, équipe l'appartement au niveau des fenêtres pour éviter tout souci. Dès installation finie, Monsieur aura une charmante jeune fille de 13 ans et un couple pour lui tout seul.
Les horaires des humains vont faire qu'il sera pas très longtemps tout seul.
Un futur pacha, les humains ont craqué pour sa bouille de canaille. Un seul conseil, attention chat dominant si on ne fait pas attention, la famille va devenir les joujoux d'Ivoire  :: 

Un sauvetage réussi qui fini sur un happy end  ::  ::

----------


## Calymone

> Ismenis devenu Turquoise et Ido devenu Lido sont sortis samedi sous HANDICATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avec Tendai petite crevette arrivé vendredi avec une patte cassée . Une chance qu Handicats passait par là le lendemain






Tout le monde a vu le véto aujourd'hui, voilà les nouvelles :

Turquoise a vu le véto ce soir ... C'était pas du luxe !
Ulcère sur la langue, coryza, toux à cause de ce dernier, infesté de puces, cicatrice sur la cornée dû a un ancien ulcère non soigné ...

L'état de son poil (tout poisseux et pas beau) vient du fait qu'à cause de son ulcère, il ne peut pas ce toiletter, j'avais bien dit, qu'il refoulait du goulot et qu'il avait du mal à manger les croquettes ...

Il est donc sous antibios pendant  6 jours et anti-inflamatoires pendant 12 jours ...

Vivement que je puisse le faire castrer, c'est une INFECTION d'odeur d'urine dans toute l'infirmerie, et on a parfumer toute la clinique véto avec ...





Lido a aussi vu le véto ...
Il a 7-8 ans environ, état de poil  innommable en effet. Il va falloir l'anesthésier pour le tondre à nu,  car les bourres sont collées et aspirent la peau, cela doit lui faire  mal ...

Pour son oreille, en fait, c'est un Othématome qui c'est  formé suite à l'énorme gale d'oreilles qu'il doit ce trimbaler depuis  des années, on voit souvent ça chez le chien, moins souvent chez le  chat, à force de ce secouer la tête (car ca gratte) l'oreille c'est  couchée et épaissie, cela lui fait mal, car pour ne rien arrangé, le  refuge lui a tatouer cette même oreille ....

Du coup, Octimect*n a mettre dans chaque oreille, contre la gale qui est assez forte ...

Petit père n'a pas broncher, c'est un ange !!

Nous verrons donc cette semaine (selon ce qu'il ce passe pour Tendaï ......) pour le faire anesthésier et le toiletter.




Tendaî, Petit bonhomme ... 
A la surprise générale (dans le mauvais sens du terme) ce petit loulou vif, joyeux, joueur, a une fracture de l'Humérus avec déplacement ...

Pourtant, il ne montre aucune douleur, même à la manipulation ! La radio est très explicite (je vous la mettrais pour sur l'appel aux dons) et il doit ce faire opérer ...

Visiblement, la fracture date de plusieurs semaines, mais impossible de ce ressouder, car aucun bord ne ce touche ...

Nous allons devoir faire déplacer les chirurgiens de Rouen (ceux qui ont entre autre opérer June), qui ne ce déplacent pas à moins de 500 euros, il faut donc nous attendre à une facture d'*au moins* 500 euros ...

Une grosse opération pour un si petit bonhomme, qui n'a pas 2 mois et demi, mais comme je le pensais au moins 3 mois.

Demain, les chir en osseuse vont être contactés, et je saurais quel jour on programme l'intervention ...

----------


## Calymone

Ah, j'ai failli oublier, 178,90€ de facture pour l'instant !

----------


## petitvelu

::

----------


## colette67

Ioko a été adoptée !

Elle a rejoint samedi sa famille de coeur,
Nous devrions bientôt avoir des photos de la puce dans sa nouvelle famille....

----------


## petitvelu

::

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Voici quelques nouvelles de 2 minous sortis en septembre et qui ne quitteront plus leur nouvelle maison... 
Dabord la belle IONIX devenue CHAMADE un vrai coup de coeur au refuge et qui m'a fait beaucoup pleuré...
Belle vie ma jolie et douce minette


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et aussi le beau IARA qui devait juste rester en FA qui finalement ne repartira pas !!! 
Resté des mois au refuge il n'en a gardé aucune rancune et va très très bien !!!

----------


## petitvelu

Chouette alors ! Ils restent chez vous si j'ai bien compris ?

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Non ce n'est pas chez moi mais chez une autre véronique !!!

----------


## petitvelu

Eh bien c'est super ! Merci d'avoir permis ce sauvetage et cette adoption et... continuons à nous battre pour tous les loulous qui sont encore au refuge...

----------


## ASCA

J'étais plus que craintif ... aujourd'hui me voilà sur mon canapé, dans ma famille 

Qui suis je ? 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et moi ? Qui suis je ?

----------


## Myrtille54

moi je sais mais moi je me tais looool

----------


## petitvelu

Bah moi non... qu'est-ce qu'ils sont mignons, ces cuculs d'amour !

----------


## colette67

La Môman de Ioko m'a appelé aujourd'hui ....
La miss s'est parfaitement adaptée à sa nouvelle maison, 
adore se cacher sous la couette , entre ses parents adoptifs quand ceux ci dorment, 
va chercher les calins du matin avant le départ au boulot, 
Malgré quelques petits grognements contre le mâle de 4 ans, pas de friction, c'est pas encore le grand amour, mais ça y ressemble... et m^me si elle se fait quelque peu prier, elle va le rejoindre pour des jeux,
la môman a promis des photos... alors pour vous faire patienter quelques photos de Ioko la semaine avant son départ, 

   

   

avec Lana (Iolanda)  



EFFET " HERBE A CHAT " la balle de catnip : Melody et Lana

    


ESSAI DU NOUVEL ARBRE A CHAT MERCREDI 

Lana  Melody  


et pour Pascale, en spécial : la petite furette de bibliothèque et sa maman de substitution et grand amour : Patouf 

   

Lana et Melody

----------


## Myrtille54

je suis de plus en plus fiere de mon Babou qui a fait des progres incroyables . La preuve ...Jamais je n aurais cru un jour assister à cela. (la photo n est pas geniale )

----------


## Saline

Dédicace à myrtille merci pour tout ce que tu fais pour les loulous et qui suis-je????

----------


## VERONIQUEH

> Dédicace à myrtille merci pour tout ce que tu fais pour les loulous et qui suis-je????


NE SERAIS CE PAS HOCUS POCUS

----------


## Myrtille54

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MWwV8fHhU

IOVAN et BABOU

----------


## VERONIQUEH

de très bonnes nouvelles ce week end... Adoption de 5 petits de Béthune sortis avec l'école du chat de Villeparisis...
Notre jolie MONOCLE dit "Noeilnoeil"... a enfin trouvé sa famille

MONOCLE AU REFUGE

ET DANS SA NOUVELLE FAMILLE

Egalement la belle Lilia, j'espère que nous aurons des nouvelles très vite ainsi que les 2 petites écailles sorties le mois dernier lors de mon dernier covoit et le joli PANDA adopté lui aussi


Pas de photos au refuge mais dans sa nouvelle maison

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une autre adoption chez les amis de Myrtille, le très joli MAZDA sorti il y a quelques semaines a aussi trouvé sa maison pour la vie
AUREFUGE
AVEC SES NOUVEAUX MAITRES

----------


## VERONIQUEH

on va finir pour aujourd'hui avec notre petit MANOLO !
Adopté aussi

AU REFUGE

----------


## VERONIQUEH

HEUREUSEMENT que nous avons des nouvelles comme celle ci aussi !! Vous vous souvenez surement du beau LOOK AT ME !! le voici adopté et enfin heureux aussi !!! je cite :
 Madiba se porte très bien. Il nous a tout de suite adoptées ainsi que l'appartement.
 Il nous suit partout quoi qu'on fasse. Il apprécie les câlins jusqu'à un certain point. Il nous fait comprendre qu'il en a assez par un petit coup de griffes.
... Vous trouverez quelques photos de lui ci-jointes. Dans nos lits où il prend bien ses aises bien qu'on lui ait préparé un petit coin douillet. Au dessus de l'armoire ou encore quand il mange.
 Nous avons d'ailleurs l'impression qu'il mange que quand nous sommes à la maison.
 Nous sommes très heureuses de l'avoir et lui le semble aussi  :Smile: 
 "



Et pour vous souvenir de lui au refuge

----------


## sandcia

Bonjour, nous n'avons pas l'habitude de demander de l'aide financière car habituellement on se débrouille en interne donc je ne sais pas où poster ma demande d'aide pour Maé Chan que nous avons sorti du refuge fin octobre 2016.

Certains chats n'ont pas de chance, petit Maé en fait partie.
Sorti de la fourrière par l'association SOS Siamois il y a à peine 3 mois, une nouvelle vie allait commencer pour lui dans sa famille d'accueil.
Mais la vie en a décidé autrement. Maé est felv et a une malformation cardiaque.
Après s'être battu contre diverses maladies opportunistes, voilà quelques jours que Maé n arrive plus à marcher correctement. Même s'il ne souffre pas, et mange de bon appétit la maladie progresse.
Mais ce petit bout de 3 ans ne veut pas abandonner, il a enfin une humaine qui l'aime, sa famille d’accueil,  et se bat pour rester avec elle.
Il a déjà été soigné de la teigne et d'une uvéite. 
Le vétérinaire propose des séances d'ostéopathie ainsi qu'un traitement pour tenter de le rebooster.
Maé mérite vraiment qu'on l'aide...
L'association a déjà dépensé près de 1.100 € pour lui. (Factures visibles sur simple demande)
SOS Siamois est une toute petite association et n'a pas les moyens de mettre autant d'argent pour un seul chat. 
Seule votre générosité nous permettra de continuer les soins pour que le petit Maé puisse vivre...
Merci de tout coeur pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez nous apporter. 

L'association délivre des reçus fiscaux.
En Suisse
Compte bancaire: IBAN: CH02 0900 0000 1245 3550 0 BIC POFICHBEXXX (PostFinance SA à Yverdon-les-Bains)
ccp 12-453550-0
Bénéficiaire: Sos siamois Franco Suisse
FR-Bagnols en Forêt

En France et Belgique
Compte bancaire: IBAN: FR76 1009 6183 3800 0884 9640 177 BIC: CMCIFRPP (CIC)

Les chèques sont à adresser à:
Sos Siamois Franco Suisse
258 Annexe Plan Pinet
83600 BAGNOLS EN FORET

PayPal tous pays
Adresse rattachée à notre compte Paypal et à noter sur votre compte Paypal pour faire un versement à l'asso :sossiamois@orange.fr

Maé en fourrière:


Maé chez sa FA et ses derniers jours:

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Quelques nouvelles d'un de nos chouchous de l'année dernière, sorti avec son frère Robyn qui est mort malheureusement... le beau Robyn au refuge et dans sa nouvelle vie !

AVANT avec son frère

MAINTENANT dans sa nouvelle famille

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Très belle journée d'adoptions pour l'association CAT'S FAM ou notre joli MAXEM a trouvé une super famille pour la vie 


Après toutes ces misères te voila enfin heureux !!!

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Encore une belle adoption pour le beau NOVAK !!!
Avant au refuge et maintenant dans sa famille

----------


## VERONIQUEH

De bonnes nouvelles de nos 2 petits sortis avec 1001 regards.... MAIGRICHONNE (devenue NAM) et MYOHO !!! 

je cite :

MYOHO est un chat heureux de vivre et joueur qui accorde vite sa confiance.



Nam est plus indépendante mais en même temps plus en demande de câlins, On dirait qu'elle a plein de choses à faire et un emploi du temps bien rempli.

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Moi c'est Mulane

 Je suis une très très gentille, très très caline, extrêmement attachante et affectueuse chatoune de 2 ans.

 Je suis très sociable et j'aime bien jouer.

J'ai enfin trouvé ma famille pour la vie !!!

AU REFUGE

ET MAINTENANT ADOPTE ET HEUREUSE !!!!

----------


## petitvelu

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles et ces magnifiques photos... Mulane, quelle charmeuse !!!

Comment va Maé ?

----------


## ben.casa@hotmail.fr

ah oui vraiment çà fait un bien fou de voir tous ces chats heureux,on voit bien qu'ils sont bien ,sans stress....trop heureuse

----------


## VERONIQUEH

De jolies photos de MALACHITE pour ceux qui s'en souviennent !!
Quel changement

quelle beauté !!

Souvenez vous de lui au refuge

----------


## VERONIQUEH

De bonnes nouvelles de la jolie INDIA qui s'appelle maintenant LUNA....
sois heureuse !!!

ET POUR SE SOUVENIR ET VOIR COMME ELLE A CHANGE

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Et également nos jolis petits NICEPHORE et NIPPON inséparables qui ont été adoptés ensembles !!!
A LA JOURNEE D'ADOPTION
EN ROUTE POUR UNE NOUVELLE VIE

ET DANS LEUR NOUVELLE MAISON
Et pour ne pas oublier

AU REFUGE

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Voici qq photos de ce we où Gaspard est sorti de sa quarantaine
Message de sa FA CELINE :

J'ai renommé pour moi-même ce loulou en Roméo. Et oui car monsieur miaule comme une chatte en chaleur, de préférence le soir, quand je vais me coucher. Je ne suis pas contre une sérénade de temps en temps mais j'avoue que je suis soulagée qu'il soit enfin avec les autres, il miaule un peu moins ;-)
Ce loulou est trop craquant, il a le poil très pelucheux, très épais, j'ai du le brosser 3/4 fois et il perdait encore des poils.

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Et notre très très gentil Neven !!! La vie est dure !!!



Et le voici au refuge

----------


## lmc

Quelques nouvelles de certains pensionnaires sortis sous LPDE en 2018 et maintenant adoptés.

OFELIA (ex OTACOSSA)

au refuge

chez ses adoptants



> Ofelie sest tres bien adapté a vivre chez nous! Mon mari, mes filles et moi sommes super ravis davoir Ofelie avec nous. Elle est curieuse, mignonne est trés câlin.






PRALINETTE (pas de nom au refuge)


chez ses adtoptants



> L adaptation de Pralinette se passe très bien, elle a pris ses marques dans sa nouvelle maison.
> 
> Elle est toujours très câline et est toujours avec nous dans la maison.






OUISTITI 

au refuge

chez ses adoptants




> Ouistiti renommé Prince se porte comme un charme. Cest un amour de chat qui est toujours en recherche de câlins et de bisous et de joujoux. 
> Aucun problème de comportement mis à part un petit peu de vol de temps en temps. 
> 
> Il adore leau et passe sa journée dans les divers points deau de la maison. 
> Il pèse maintenant 4,7 kilos et se porte comme un charme.

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Merci infiniment pour ces super nouvelles !!! je vais également les mettre sur la page Facebook !!!

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Nougat le sauvageon et Nadine adoptes et heureux !!!



Et les voici au refuge

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Moi c'est Nelya, je suis une chatoune adorable, très très gentille,très très caline très très affectueuse de 6 ans.
Je suis très sociable et je suis réservée !!!!



Et me voici au refuge

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Des nouvelles d’Odyssée et de Omo adoptées
En novembre nous avions lancé un appel au secours pour sortir ce papy de fourrière ! Une âme généreuse a décidé de l’adopter ...avec une copine de la même fourrière qui n’avait aucune chance d’être adoptée ( noire, âgée et sans dent) 
Odyssée et Omo coulent des jours heureux chez leur adoptante 
Deux loulous qui étaient invisibles jusqu’alors. On remercie cette fée qui les as adoptés et soignés



Et les voici au refuge

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Oregon : « moi, malade??? Je m’en fous j’ai mon plaid, mes plumes, des câlins, la chaleur (parce que j’ai senti les flocons sur moi et bon diou je suis rentré vite fait à la maison) et à Miam miam donc ça va.

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Woody (ex Mahieu) est un p'tit chat qui nous a rejoint il y aura bientôt 2 ans <3 Le p'tit bonhomme est en famille d'accueil définitive et restera à la charge de l'association toute sa p'tite vie.
Woody est un p'tit amour de chat qui a été sorti de fourrière. Il a 7 ans et il est FELV+. Il a subit le mois dernier une extraction dentaire car ses dents se déchaussaient et il mangeait moins. Il commence à se stabiliser niveau poids et à ne plus en perdre. Il mange essentiellement de la pâtée depuis 2 semaine.
Nous lui recherchons donc un parrain ou une marraine dans le but de nous aider avec ses frais alimentaires / litière. Vous pouvez parrainer notre petit Woody pour 10€ par mois ( vous pouvez plus ou vous pouvez moins ) (l'association qui l'a sorti c'est CHIPNOUM)



Et voici le joli Mahieu/Woody au refuge

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Des nouvelles qui font plaisir ! Sorties en 2016 et adoptées ensembles voici Moit Moit et Mâcha qui ont gardé leurs prénoms !!!




Et voici les 2 miss au refuge




﻿
﻿

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Qui pourrait se souvenir de notre petite "MAIGRICHONNE" devenue NAM adoptée et heureuse !!!


Et la voici au refuge

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Voila bien longtemps que je n'ai rien posté !!! j'ai des nouvelles des anciens et j'en mettrai bientôt
En attendant jolie Cannelle adoptée !!


On est bien loin du refuge de Béthune !!! soit heureuse Dame CANNELLE

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Voila la belle OVERDOSE devenue FIZZIE adoptée et heureuse !!



Et la voici au refuge

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Maintenant je m’appelle Alfred mais
Quel était mon nom avant ??



Voici notre OPINEL au refuge

----------


## hupet

Cette petite écaille sortie de fourrière le 14 aout 2012 s'appelle chataigne et vit le grand amour avec un autre sorti de fourrière d'ile de France en janvier 2013
voici nos amoureux chataigne et roucky

----------

